# Service Engine Oil message



## Jason Crist (Apr 3, 2017)

OK, so I bought the car a month ago, had the oil change done on Feb 8th, 2017. I checked the oil and it is full and looks brand new. Any advice on why this message is popping up and how I can clear it?


----------



## Jason Crist (Apr 3, 2017)

Found this post... guess I should have looked better

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/service-oil-light-comes-18341/


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You probably need one of these, The oil reset is on page 5-17 but depress the pedal 3 times instead of 2 as it says in the manual.:
2004 GTO Owners Manual


----------

